# I've had some god awful courtesy cars but...



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

This one takes the prize for best, by far. She purrs like a kitten and growls like a Jaguar.

I was grinning from ear to ear when I picked up my XF but grinning from head to toe having just collected my courtesy car from from the dealer (Sturgess) in Leicester.


































































































It sounds immense and the exhaust sound is to die for.

Anyone want to buy a 6 week old Jaguar XF Sportbrake?


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

That's one seriously immense courtesy car!!


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Beautiful! :thumb:

How long you got it for?


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

thats one gorgeous car , lucky man 
i always seem to get 1 litre corsa's off dealers , lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> Beautiful! :thumb:
> 
> How long you got it for?


Unfortunately just today. Handing it back just after 5pm.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

jcp said:


> thats one gorgeous car , lucky man
> i always seem to get 1 litre corsa's off dealers , lol


Tell me about it. My last car was a Volvo and the dealer gave me a Kia Venga. The dealer I bought my XF from is second to none though, such great customer service.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

only till 5 pm , bet that'll break your heart handing it back , lol
how long till you trade your car in for one ?
its about time jag started building gorgeous cars again


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

jcp said:


> only till 5 pm , bet that'll break your heart handing it back , lol
> how long till you trade your car in for one ?
> its about time jag started building gorgeous cars again


What are you on about? All of the current range of Jaguars look stunning in comparison to their competitors like Audi, BMW and Mercedes.  The XK has been around for a few years now too. This is a brand new 63 Reg car.

My XF is lovely but it's only 6 weeks old. only 3 years until I trade her in


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

WOW!!
Our last courtesy car was a 3cyl Alto, we were so sad when we handed it back so I know how you'll feel come 5pm!!


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

i mean the current range is gorgeous , look back 10 or even 15 years ago and jag had lost there way , now there back up there , where they belong , building stunning cars
the question is in three years time will you be tempted to trade your xf in for a xk ?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

jcp said:


> i mean the current range is gorgeous , look back 10 or even 15 years ago and jag had lost there way , now there back up there , where they belong , building stunning cars
> the question is in three years time will you be tempted to trade your xf in for a xk ?


Yeah that's true. The older S and X Types were just dressed up Fords. Not very inspiring at all.

Tbh the XK is not a practical car and in 3 years time I'll be married and have a kid or two so no good at all. I'm looking at an XFR next


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I can beat that!
I got a custard yellow Hyundai Amica once..


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

On a similar note, we hired a 7 seater Galaxy / or similar thru Thrifty car hire at Edinburgh airport from Fri-Mon at a cost of £121.
Trouble is, the only 7 seaters they do at Edinburgh airport are Discovery 4's, 3.0TDV6 HSE Luxury!! Only had 621 miles on the clock!! No more to pay despite the massive difference in vehicle.
If you wanted to hire this spec 4x4 it would cost £600+.
So, if you ever need a 7 seater while in Edinburgh, hire it thru Thrifty at Edinburgh airport.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Are they not going to question the 500 miles extra on the clock for the day, has to be the best courtesy car ever, or have you won the lottery and they are trying to upsell , enjoy looks fantastic and love the plate


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

XFR very nice but you sure the wife will let you ? lol
i had a boy racers astra gsi with all the toys and a big sound system , had to sell it before my son was born , only aloud family cars now 
td vectra just aint the same , lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Are they not going to question the 500 miles extra on the clock for the day, has to be the best courtesy car ever, or have you won the lottery and they are trying to upsell , enjoy looks fantastic and love the plate


I've not driven it that far 

No lottery win, just a special dealer who takes pride in customer service. Their customers come from all over Europe because of this and they value their customers a lot.

I would highly recommend them to anyone looking to buy a Jaguar.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

jcp said:


> XFR very nice but you sure the wife will let you ? lol
> i had a boy racers astra gsi with all the toys and a big sound system , had to sell it before my son was born , only aloud family cars now
> td vectra just aint the same , lol


The XFR is a 5 seat, 4 door saloon, how much more family orientated can you get? lol


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Awesome. The plate does justice to the car.


----------



## RD55 DUN (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow! Id be begging to keep that for a few days!


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Point make sure that split stitching on the back seat is known to them so they don't try to push it on to you.

Lovely looking courtesy car.


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

The XFR is a 5 seat, 4 door saloon, how much more family orientated can you get? lol[/QUOTE]

yeah but not very baby friendly as you'll hopefully soon find out , lol
and when you moan to the mrs that theres a mess , you'll get total its only a bloody car , lol


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

jcp said:


> yeah but not very baby friendly as you'll hopefully soon find out , lol
> and when you moan to the mrs that theres a mess , you'll get total its only a bloody car , lol


Why isn't it baby friendly? Wipe clean leather


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

worst loan car a Lime green Vaxhaul Viva yes i did say lime green had just got new opel manta gte and first week the wiring took on fire they piced it up and left the viva, well i can be honest i did thrash it to within an ounce of it's life , yes i was 19 at the time.
Disclaimer this was done in safe fashion all within legal requirements and abiding by the highway code, thought i would add that to save have to answer further:thumb:


----------



## jcp (Oct 2, 2010)

a big blanket over the back seat is easier to take out and wash , lol


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Jags best looking car.

Saw an F type coupe today in its camo stickers, very nice


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

Saw the road tax on an f-type at work...... :doublesho


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

You poor soul, my heart bleeds... 














(Wow! :argie


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Focusaddict said:


> Saw the road tax on an f-type at work...... :doublesho












Found this in the glove box too


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Good bit of kit the XK...needs a clean though


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

Holy crap, I totally bought the wrong brand (well, yeah I did but for the purposes of this thread, I really really did).


----------



## Focusaddict (May 31, 2010)

The one I saw was £1200


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

That is just the first years road tax though, it drops in year 2.

I happens think giving courtesy cars like this does more for a brand, if you are given a higher up the range model then you are more likely to aspire to it. They could have given you a fiesta and while it would have made do by giving you an xk you now what the r version of the xf. So in 3 years time the first you will do is go straight back to jaguar and buy one. Good service and loan cars give brand loyalty. 

I bet if they rang and said sorry we cannot get your car back you would have said no problem


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

ive driven the previous XK-R they have had a loaner 

they have owned that plate for quite a while


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> That is just the first years road tax though, it drops in year 2.
> 
> I happens think giving courtesy cars like this does more for a brand, if you are given a higher up the range model then you are more likely to aspire to it. They could have given you a fiesta and while it would have made do by giving you an xk you now what the r version of the xf. So in 3 years time the first you will do is go straight back to jaguar and buy one. Good service and loan cars give brand loyalty.
> 
> I bet if they rang and said sorry we cannot get your car back you would have said no problem


Without a doubt! And I do want an XFR next, just waiting for Jaguar to make a Sportbrake version!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> ive driven the previous XK-R they have had a loaner
> 
> they have owned that plate for quite a while


Yup, it's their XK demo plate. The previous red cabriolet is in the showroom for sale now.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Now THAT is what you call a courtesy car! Love the spec too (bar the black wheels) and the interior is just stunning! Love the colour options on the seats and the alcantara wheel!

I bet that's a beautiful car to drive! 

I wish they would make an XFR Sportbrake, but they have said they won't be doing... Do you think they'll change their mind?

I've said it before and I'll say it again, the Sportbrake is the best looking estate on the market right now IMO and the F-Type is the most beautiful car I've ever seen! Jag are at the top of their game at the minute in the design studio!


----------



## Billigmeister (Mar 3, 2013)

I had a near miss yesterday.

Having my e class estate sorted at mercedes after someone bumped me.

When picking up the courtesy car i mentioned about having to transfer over the kids car seats..........."oh" the receptionist said, i had a new 2 seater mercedes ready for you to take away.....doh!

missed out on having a bit of fun for a couple of days. got given a simple c class saloon instead :-(

the fella handing it back that morning said it was "great fun"


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

£1000 for tax, 
Beast of a car


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Question is why are you sitting taking pictures of it on the drive...? Get out there and mile it up dude!!!! :car:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Porkypig said:


> Question is why are you sitting taking pictures of it on the drive...? Get out there and mile it up dude!!!! :car:


He'd need to pay for the petrol. :lol:


----------



## Stezz (Apr 29, 2011)

Blimey!, the only courtesy car I've had from my local Jag dealer was a crappy Ford Fiesta automatic


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Stezz said:


> Blimey!, the only courtesy car I've had from my local Jag dealer was a crappy Ford Fiesta automatic


You need to find a better dealer


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> Now THAT is what you call a courtesy car! Love the spec too (bar the black wheels) and the interior is just stunning! Love the colour options on the seats and the alcantara wheel!
> 
> I bet that's a beautiful car to drive!
> 
> ...


I definitely think they will make an XFR a Sportbrake and I will definitely be getting one providing the price is right. I love my Sportbrake and I love the 5.0 V8 engine so together they will be epic.



Porkypig said:


> Question is why are you sitting taking pictures of it on the drive...? Get out there and mile it up dude!!!! :car:


I was working from home, which meant I had work to do. I did go to see my Mrs for lunch though and took the long route to the dealer. 



Kerr said:


> He'd need to pay for the petrol. :lol:


That's just it, I didn't!

I was running a bit late getting back to the dealer and wasn't sure if they wanted to put super unleaded in it so took it back, explained and they said no worries. I used half a tank and averaged 17.8mpg.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, probably the best courtesy car I have seen. 

Which Jaguar dealership is it?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Sturgess of Leicester


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well here I am again with another fantastic car. This time courtesy of Strststone Jaguar in Manchester, this dealer where I am getting my new Sportbrake from.










And better still I have this car all weekend as I'm away with my Fiancée in North Wales.

Not had chance for many photos yet but I'll get some more tomorrow.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Very nice.

What a great weekend ahead.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Very nice.

Is that the F-Type?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yup. F-Type V6S. 3.0 Supercharged.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

They make a fabulous noise, let's see if you fancy changing your order to the f type


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

SteveTDCi said:


> They make a fabulous noise, let's see if you fancy changing your order to the f type


Heart says yes. Wallet says no.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Lovely :argie:


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

Puntoboy said:


> Well here I am again with another fantastic car. This time courtesy of Strststone Jaguar in Manchester, this dealer where I am getting my new Sportbrake from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be the dealer just off the Mancunian Way on Upper Brook Street. Up until recently Ferrari and Maserati used to be next door until they moved next to Porsche in Wilmslow.

Great looking F Type btw. Hope you enjoy your weekend in North Wales.


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

Love the black/brown 2 tone leather on the R. Never seen that before. Reminds me of a rottweiler


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Rabidracoon28 said:


> That would be the dealer just off the Mancunian Way on Upper Brook Street. Up until recently Ferrari and Maserati used to be next door until they moved next to Porsche in Wilmslow.
> 
> Great looking F Type btw. Hope you enjoy your weekend in North Wales.


That's the one. They moved when Mercedes moved out as the pitch is a lot bigger on Brook Street.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Wallets shouldn't count, you can lose your wallet and still live, lose your heart and you don't live you with the heart (and shares in shell )


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

The fuel consumption doesn't bother me too much. I wasn't hanging around along the A55 yesterday, especially through the tunnels, and managed 29.3mpg.

The cost of the car is out of my price range however. I was on the cusp of buying an XFR this time round, but it's still about £5-6k out of my budget.


----------



## GNshaving (Feb 13, 2014)

Wow thats awesome!


----------



## Steve (Mar 18, 2014)

Sweet


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Puntoboy said:


> Well here I am again with another fantastic car. This time courtesy of Strststone Jaguar in Manchester, this dealer where I am getting my new Sportbrake from.
> 
> And better still I have this car all weekend as I'm away with my Fiancée in North Wales.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Kiashuma said:


> There is something wrong with that being parked outside pundstretcher :lol::lol:


Lol we had to stop to buy some hair straighteners for my Mrs. That just happened to be on the same retail park.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

when my A1 went in I got this they seemed quite surprised when I said I didn't like it :lol:

Can't wait to see what I get this time


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

daydotz said:


> View attachment 36608
> when my A1 went in I got this they seemed quite surprised when I said I didn't like it :lol:
> 
> Can't wait to see what I get this time


Could be an R8 for your 'inconvenience'? :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Popped out for an hour by myself earlier and found a place to take a few pics.


































Taken just outside RAF Valley. So here's a Sea King.










A GoPro video of the rest of my drive to follow


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Has the wallet given in ? Does it live up to the hype ?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Nope wallet hasn't. But yes it does live up to the hype.


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

That must be the most beautiful car on sale today!
BTW whatever happened to the Punto?


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the Coupé is the most beautiful with this a close second 

The Punto is in my garage being slowly rebuilt.


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Looks ok


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Found a buddy in the hotel car park.


----------



## daydotz (May 15, 2011)

i got this :lol:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Well that's the end of my time with the lovely F-Type  I dropped her off this lunch time and I arrived home about 4.30. Long drive this afternoon across the Peak District to Sheffield then down the M1.

The F-type was excellent. I loved so much about that car. The interior was great, nice layout of controls, I really liked the drivers display as it was in colour and showed more and different information than the XF. The infotainment system was slightly different too. The touch screen seemed more responsive and I even found that the rear camera could be activated as you were driving.

The drivetrain and handling were by far the most impressive thing about it. The sound was addictive, I just wanted to rev it all the time. That might explain the £145 of fuel I used covering about 560 miles. I was happy with that considering the roads I was driving on.

But such is life, I can't afford an F-Type just yet so I'm back in the Sportbrake. But what I do have now are these lovely mirrors, in carbon fibre 










Something to cheer my up until the new car arrives.

Just worked out the average MPG to be 23. Not too bad I guess lol.

Some other photos I took.


----------



## mike41 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's ok I suppose,I'm not jealous though...honest :lol:
Mike


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

These sound epic for a standard exhaust system.

The drop top looks great, not sure why people would order the Coupe version over it as the coupe looks a bit awkward from some angles.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I prefer the Coupe. Looks much more menacing. I'd order it for sure. 

This was the V6 engine without the adjustable sports exhaust but it still sounds fantastic!


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> I prefer the Coupe. Looks much more menacing. I'd order it for sure.
> 
> This was the V6 engine without the adjustable sports exhaust but it still sounds fantastic!


I live within 2 mile of the factory so have listened to all of them blat down the collector road and they all sound good with the pops and bangs on the overrun.

I'm not taken with the coupes looks at all, a sports car like this should have no roof.


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> I live within 2 mile of the factory so have listened to all of them blat down the collector road and they all sound good with the pops and bangs on the overrun.
> 
> I'm not taken with the coupes looks at all, a sports car like this should have no roof.


I'm i'm a fat, balding, getting on for middle aged man. Convertibles aren't for me.  I really like the XK and really want to get one at some point.


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> Well here I am again with another fantastic car. This time courtesy of Strststone Jaguar in Manchester, this dealer where I am getting my new Sportbrake from.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I AM IN LOVE!!!! :argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:

You lucky guy! My favorite colour too, so envious!!!!!!:driver:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

My new XF is the same colour 

Italian Racing Red


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Good choice! That will look awesome! Looks like its a similar shade to LRs Firenze Red. :argie::thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah it does look similar


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm i'm a fat, balding, getting on for middle aged man. Convertibles aren't for me.  I really like the XK and really want to get one at some point.


Haha, you must look similar to every F Type driver I've seen then!


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Exactly why I don't want a vert!


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Puntoboy said:


> I'm i'm a fat, balding, getting on for middle aged man. Convertibles aren't for me.  I really like the XK and really want to get one at some point.


Who cares as long as you feel like a million dollars!

I look like Mr Bean..no really..I don't give a crap any more, I've got my missus, a nice business.

******s will be ******s, you get what you want. Life is too short to think about what others think, I've started to recently think like this and I tell you what, it does make me come across more confident (not in an arrogant way) just I'll speak to people I wouldn't usually and stuff like that.

Give a crap what strangers think as you drive past in your awesome XK or F-Type, you're driving a really nice car, worked hard for it....usually just jealous knobbers.

Reminds of someone I used to work with, he'd always take the **** saying I had a small ***** because I liked nice cars...truth is he is the type who believes everything should be handed to him and who doesn't have two rocks to rub together because he wouldn't work for it.

Anybody that works hard for a living and are generally of decent honest mind wether they're pulling in 10k or 100k a year would respect someone driving in a nice car even if they can't afford it themselves.

That's how I look at others with nice things, well...you worked for it, enjoy it!

Not too sure where this rant came from sorry.

anyway, F Type...definitely 2nd on my list of 10 cars, after a lambo aventador, knocked the vanquish off the 2nd spot


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Yeah you're dead right. I did feel like a million pounds driving round in it over the weekend but I still prefer the styling of the coupe tbh. That's the one I'd have for sure.


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

asonda said:


> Who cares as long as you feel like a million dollars!
> 
> I look like Mr Bean..no really..I don't give a crap any more, I've got my missus, a nice business.
> 
> ...


Thank god someone else said it; you should have heard the ribbing I got when I bought my 911. I was 22, just out of uni in my first term teaching, and by that point I'd already had a 9000 Carlsson, a V12 XJ-S and some other nice machinery, but the Porsche took the insults on to a whole new level and sometimes it was a bit of a put down, I almost considered selling it for a bit, but fortunately I was introduced to a very nice lady one evening on the first work Christmas party I went to. I never mentioned the car at all, just chatted. End of the evening we walked out to the car park and I jumped in the Porsche.

Her jaw hit the ground; she couldn't give me her number fast enough :thumb:

8 years later we're still together; we've been all over Europe in the 911 and done over 65,000 miles in it. It'll be the car that takes us to our wedding too.

Trust me; the people who took the mick out of the car aren't laughing now and it made me much more relaxed not caring about what other people think. Even today, we still get some comments; my missus is often asked at work why she chooses to drive a big 'Chelsea tractor' without even having any kids or rural house as an excuse (She drives a 4.4 V8 BMW X5). She just tells them that she likes it and it looks expensive but wasn't. It's as good an excuse as any in my book.

Back to topic; great car, hope you enjoyed your time over here with me and the Sheep  I was out enjoying the Mercedes with the roof off over the last few days (I love Easter holidays!) and it's been brilliant.

Can I ask a bit more about your new XF? I remember you getting the white one like it was yesterday! Don't tell me; the 2.2 isn't enough :driver: 3.0 S all the way IMO


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow it is a small world We drove around the Menai Bridge area quite a bit, I did spot a few convertible Mercs as well, but clearly not yours  We had a brilliant weekend and I thoroughly enjoyed having the XF. I'm surprised to didn't hear me 

Yep new XF being built next month. More details HERE. Unfortunately not an S though, but a remap will sort that


----------



## CoOkIeMoNsTeR (Mar 6, 2011)

Damn, if you're ever back and see a black CLK vert, give it a wave :wave: Though hopefully the 911 will be back on the road soon, respray has been booked 

New XF looks a mighty fine machine, bet you can't wait to get hold of it :thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

Certainly can't! Going to the factory on the 21st so hopefully I'll see it getting built.


----------

